# 2002 Altima high RPM's_HELP



## indeifferentowner (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a Nissan Altima 2002, my rpms are at 3500-3800 at 65-70mph. Is this normal? Engine replaced 8,000 miles ago, idling fine. Please help!!!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Torque converter not locking up? O/D switch on or off?
Maintain pressure on the gas pedal and just ever so lightly tap the brakes while going down the highway. The rpm's should come up a few hundred as the torque converter momentarily unlocks...that is if it should unlock. Not 100% sure.
Switch the O/D switch and see if the rpm's change. If it's in 4th, it should drop back to 3rd and rev higher, or if it's in 3rd, it might go up to 4th and the rev's will come back down.


----------

